# Oase Aqua Skim 40 verlängern?



## A6er (12. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,
irgendwer hier hat mal gerschrieben, dass er den obigen Simmer (Standskimmer) von Oase verlängert hat.
Mein Teich ist durchgehend 150 cm tief.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man den Skimmer verlängern kann (habe 2 linke Hände  )

Edit:
Jetzt weiss ich wieder, wer es war. Hallo Thorsten 

Danke vorab und viele Grüße
Rüdiger


----------



## Thorsten (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Oase Aqua Skim 40 verlängern?*

Hi Rüdiger,

das ist eigentlich ganz einfach-so zu sagen, Kinderleicht.

Ziehe das "alte" Standskimmerrohr raus und ersetze es gegen ein längeres (Durchmesser *DIN160 KG Rohr* - in jedem Baumarkt erhältlich).

Du solltest nur darauf achten, dass das Rohr ca. 5 cm unterhalb des Wasserspiegel endet (mit einer Eisen-Puksäge zurecht schneiden).

Skimmerkorb wieder rein, fertig.

Fals noch Probleme sind, raus damit.


----------



## A6er (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Oase Aqua Skim 40 verlängern?*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rüdiger,
> 
> das ist eigentlich ganz einfach-so zu sagen, Kinderleicht.
> 
> ...



Danke Thorsten  
Vielleicht hätte ich mit der Frage warten sollen, bis ich ihn habe.
Hört sich ja wirklich kinderleicht an (um so besser).
Werde ihn nächste Woche wohl anschaffen und dann auch gleich mal ordentlich "betonieren"...  

LG
Rüdiger


----------



## Thorsten (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Oase Aqua Skim 40 verlängern?*

rehi Rüdiger,

na denn mal ran.
Wie gesagt, wenn noch Probs. auftreten - einfach melden.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Oase Aqua Skim 40 verlängern?*



> Durchmesser DIN160 KG Rohr



Moin
Wenn es sich um ein neues Modell handelt, so ist der Durchmesser nicht mehr 160 sondern nur 80.
Aber ich würde erstmall messen. Im Zweifelsfall im Oaseforum posten.
Man kann aber auch sicherlich die einzelnen Rohrstücke bei Oase bestellen, was aber sicherlich teurer ist....


*edit....gerade gefunden...

http://www.watelet.ch/technik_2.html


----------



## A6er (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Oase Aqua Skim 40 verlängern?*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Wenn es sich um ein neues Modell handelt, so ist der Durchmesser nicht mehr 160 sondern nur 80.
> Aber ich würde erstmall messen. Im Zweifelsfall im Oaseforum posten.
> Man kann aber auch sicherlich die einzelnen Rohrstücke bei Oase bestellen, was aber sicherlich teurer ist....
> ...



Danke für die Info und den Link  

Werde dann erstmal abmessen, wenn ich ihn habe.

Der hat sich ja ne ganz schöne Ladung Beton reingemacht.
Wie er das wohl so schön gemacht hat  
Sieht aus, als hätte er eine Art Schalung um den "Boden" des Skimmers gebastelt und dann ohne Ende Beton reingeschüttet...


----------



## Annett (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Oase Aqua Skim 40 verlängern?*

Hallo Rüdiger.



> Der hat sich ja ne ganz schöne Ladung Beton reingemacht.


Den wirst Du auch brauchen.

Beim alten Model war es so, dass wenn etwas Luft in die Schläuche gelangte, der Skimmer trotz "Gewicht ohne Ende" wie ne Rakete hochgekommen ist. Wohl dem, dessen Pumpe dabei nicht trocken gelaufen ist.
Bei uns war er die ersten Monate bestimmt 3 oder 4 Mal wieder oben.  
Pumpe hat dabei anscheinend keinen Schaden genommen.

Vermutlich wird das beim neuen Skimmer-Modell nicht viel anders sein. 
Ansonsten - sicher ist sicher.


----------



## A6er (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Oase Aqua Skim 40 verlängern?*

Hallo, ich bins mal wieder :smoki 

Habe mir den Skimmer gerade gekauft.

Das 1. Rohr ist unten mit dem Boden verschraubt bzw. im Boden und im Rohr ist ein Gewinde  
Ist das nur bei den "neuen" so?
Glaube kaum, dass ich im Baumarkt ein Rohr (und dazu noch in der exakt passenden länge) bekomme, dass oben und unten ein Gewinde besitzt, oder irre ich mich?
Geht es auch irgendwie anders?
Wie gesagt, ich habe 2 linke Hände... 

Verlängern kann man ja nur dieses Rohr, da das obere ja mit dem "Saugstutzen" eine Einheit bildet.

Viele Grüße
Rüdiger

Edit:
Das mit dem Gewinde usw. ist mir nun klar.
Ich bräuchte eigentlich "nur" ein vom Druchmesser passendes Rohr, dann das untere Rohr in der Mitte durchsägen bzw. mit einem anderen Rohr mit 2 Steckmuffen verlängern.
Allerdings hat das Oase-Rohr einen (aussen-)Durchmesser von 80mm.
Im Baumarkt gibt es nur DN75, passt also nicht 
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## ra_ll_ik (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Oase Aqua Skim 40 verlängern?*

Moin
wie gesagt, im Zweifel frag mal im Oase Forum oder sende dem Teichbesitzer welchen Link ich dir gezeigt hatte, eine Mail...mehr kann ich nicht sagen, da ich so ein Teil nochj nicht besitzte...


----------



## Thorsten (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Oase Aqua Skim 40 verlängern?*

Hi Rüdiger,


beim alten war alles anders (und besser).

Kein Gewinde und ein DIN 160 Rohr. 
Sorry, da kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen...


----------



## A6er (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Oase Aqua Skim 40 verlängern?*

So ein Schei..  

Dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als das Teil wieder zurückzubringen  

Kann mir jemand einen schwimmenden Skimmer (ohne integrierte Pumpe) empfehlen?

LG
Rüdiger


----------



## ra_ll_ik (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Oase Aqua Skim 40 verlängern?*

Bist ja schnell am aufgeben...

http://www.oase-livingwater.com/extensions/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3678/?q=skimmer

schick doch mal ne Mail hin....


----------



## A6er (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Oase Aqua Skim 40 verlängern?*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Bist ja schnell am aufgeben...
> 
> http://www.oase-livingwater.com/extensions/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3678/?q=skimmer
> 
> schick doch mal ne Mail hin....



Hallo Ralf,
vielen Dank für deine Hilfestellung!
Ich habe die ganze Homepage von diesem Menschen durchgesucht und keine E-Mailadresse gefunden.
Nun, dank dir, habe ich sie   bzw. habe auch gerade dort eine Anfrage gestartet.
Danke nochmals

LG
Rüdiger


----------



## Thorsten (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Oase Aqua Skim 40 verlängern?*

Hi,

dann informiere uns bitte auch mal.

Es wird bestimmt in der Zukunft, der ein oder andere mit der gleichen Frage hier auftauchen.


----------



## A6er (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Oase Aqua Skim 40 verlängern?*

Hallo,

wie ich soeben erfahren habe, ist eine Verlängerung des Skimmers *nur mit den **Original-Ersatzteilen von Oase *möglich.
Mann muss das untere, 1. Standrohr (Länge ca. 28cm) bei Oase nachbestellen, je nachdem, wie lang der Skimmer werden soll.
In meinem Fall benötige ich 3 Stück, welche ich gerade bestellt habe.

Ach so:
Kosten: EUR 8,20 je (Ersatz-)Rohr.


----------

